# HELP!! house training issues



## jleigh1205 (May 20, 2009)

We have had our german shepherd puppy at home for just 5 days and already I'm at my wits end. We opted not to do paper training and go straight to "you pee (etc.) outside only". However, she is JUST NOT GETTING IT!

For a quick background, I decided to take a few weeks off to be home with Maia (the puppy) and get things off to a good start and it has completely backfired. She is extremely intelligent and already sits when she wants to be pet (pat, petted, patted, you know what I mean , knows her name, comes when she is called, and is in her crate without whining from 10 PM until 6 AM. But she refuses to go to the bathroom outside. I am outside with her/let her out every 45 minutes or so unless I need to run an errand, in that case I am sure to be gone no longer than two hours and she is in her crate the whole time. The problem is, she doesn't go outside, she waits until she is in the kitchen (the only area of the house she is currently allowed in) to "go". Although she's outside the majority of the day, I clean up pee in the kitchen at LEAST 10-15 times a day. Is this normal?? What can I do??

Also, we're now having major issues with her chewing up the walls and nipping at only me and not my boyfriend. If anyone can help I'd really appreciate it. I/we want a happy, healthy dog but it seems I'm doing it all wrong.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Never fear, there is hope for you, your pup, and your sanity! The trick to housebreaking is <insert drumroll>.....YOU! You HAVE to be actively watching your pup at ALL times when she is loose. When you can't be devoted to your pup, pup is in the kennel. Tethering her to you is also a huge way to make sure you are with her and she can't wander off to potty somewhere you aren't. Take her out when she comes out of the crate, after she eats, after she sleeps, after she plays, and before she is crated again. So basically ALOT! Each time you take her out, give her a potty command...praise her like crazy when she goes and/or treat. If you catch her going or about to go (and if you are watching you will be able to catch her) give her a "uh-uh" and scoop her up and take her outside then give the potty command. If you do this consistantly, she will learn pretty quick. Good luck!


----------



## jennafetherolf (Jan 13, 2009)

Our pup is now 9 months old and i love him so much but the past five months since we've had him have been some of the longest moths I have ever experienced! 

The above advise is perfect. Know when she is going to go. After playing, drinking, eating, get to know the way she behaves right b4 she is going to pee. It seems like you need to have lightning reflexes with these little guys. Have you gotten anything to really take all of her pee smell out of the kitchen? Don't make a big huge deal of it if she goes inside just get her out as she is doing it if you can. I would make a big huge deal out of every time she goes outside (maybe a treat, play, lovin's). And, if she is peeing outside, make a big deal out of it while she is peeing......."Good girl, go potty!" or something like that.

The biting thing is maddening I know. I have pants that are shredded from Shelby's puppy days. But it does pass. There is a great thread in the puppy section about it. I taught Shelby the command "go get a toy" which would divert his attention from one of my body parts to finding one of his toys, which gave me a chance to either escape or get ready to play with him a little bit! She will outgrow it.

You have come to the right place for help. There are so many wonderful people here with great advise. Best wishes to you and your sweet girl!


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

I agree with GSDLove, for me, so far, housebreaking Lulu has been the easiest thing about her training. I got her at 3 months old and it took 3 days for her to "get it" but I did it exactly as GSD said. Kept her in her crate (which is one of those huge cage type ones which at first I had quartered off so she just had room to sleep comfortably) most of the time unless my eyes were on her AT EVERY MOMENT. She actually only had about 3 accidents (part-accidents since I caught her and stopped her and got her outside fast enough) and that was it, she was trained. I did tell her NO NO in a stern voice and took her immediately out until she relieved herself and then "overly" praised her. After she relieved herself I rewarded her with at least an hour or so outside of her crate and then would put her back in for a bit. This was constant and she would never go potty in her crate. 

I did get up several times at night to take her out as well. I also was sure to take her out twice an hour in the beginning, then less and less. After the first 3 days she has not had an accident inside since and she is 4 months old now. I think it is partly because she never got away with it, not even once where she didn't get caught and brought outside. Now she holds it for a few hours at a time and scratches and whines at the door when she needs to go. 

I also said "Let's go potty" every time I bring her out. Now we can be outside playing and I'll say "let's go potty" and she'll immediately squat and pee LOL that comes in handy on rainy days! 

Good luck and don't worry, just be sure to be really strict with watching her every moment and keeping her in the crate when you cannot. Jennaa is right about the lighting quick for sure! I literally did not take my eyes off her when she was out of the crate, but was very worth it and very easy to train her that way. Now she has the run of the house all day (when I am here) as I completely trust her with her house training.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh, I forgot to add. Another thing I have done is after she goes potty outside I always let her walk for a minute and then say "are you done?" and then take her right in. Now, if she's outside and "dawdling" and not listening to "let's go potty" or being distracted I'll say "are you done?" and she'll again, immediately go potty because she knows it's followed by going back inside LOL works for me


----------



## GSDinOly (Apr 19, 2009)

Hmm...I do crate training with my pup, and as soon as we get up in the morning, I CARRY her outside and she pees, and I have her on leash as well so she can't goof around too much. The crate though, becomes thier "den", and they like a clean bed and will not choose to go in it, after some time. I wonder if when you take her out of her crate and carry her to outside she will go for you? Also, it has only been five days, so it is still soon for her to be really adjusted. You just have to watch then like a hawk when they are out, and you might have to take her out every half hour to get the idea in her head that she goes outside(and gets a treat and loves for it too!) It sometimes takes them a good 15 min or so to pee or poo also, maybe longer....be as patient as you can. I don't think you're doing it all wrong, but utilize the crate often, it won't hurt her even if she cries. It will save you lots of work and frustration







If that doesn't work after another week or two, get her checked by your vet to make sure she doesn't have an infection. My pup is almost 10 weeks now, and we have the occasional accident, and it's clearly MY FAULT for being at work to long, or losing track of the last time she peed LOL. Pretty soon you'll have tons of fun!! Time outs are ok for nipping/biting....just don't scold in the crate or use crate as punishment. It's hard, but it will all work out soon enough. Good luck!!!


----------



## jleigh1205 (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for such quick responses. We started off today trying to be calm and use many of your suggestions...right off the bat though she came in the house for breakfast from outside and peed in the kitchen right away. I scolded and picked her up and put her back outside, etc. All morning I've been bringing her outside once every hour or less, taking her out of the crate and carrying her to the door. It doesn't seem to matter if we're out there for 5 minutes or 45 minutes, even if she pees outside she comes right back in and pees in the kitchen again, especially if she is supposed to go in her crate. When she "goes" outside we praise like crazy and give her treats. I've cloroxed the entire kitchen as well as used a spray that makes the pee smell go away, washed her crate and blanket, so I don't really understand why it doesn't matter that she pees outside and still pees in the house. Is this normal??


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

It sounds like she has it in her head now that the kitchen is the place to go potty. How old is she? Mine was already 3 months when I brought her home so she was a little older than when most bring their pups home, maybe why she got it so fast. If she is only 8 weeks or so it may just take some time as I have found that pups that young tend to have a really hard time "getting it" until at least 3 months. Don't give up, just keep doing what you are doing and she will get it eventually!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Do not use clorox as it is very dangerous for your dog, you and the environment. Use plain white vinegar mixed with water. I put it in a spray bottle and spray the area. 

Right now I would not allow her in the kitchen since, as someone said above, she seems to believe that is the proper potty area.


----------



## jleigh1205 (May 20, 2009)

She is 11 1/2 weeks, we got her at 10 1/2 weeks. It just seems like she doesn't understand at all. We are physically picking her up out of the crate and bringing her outside and staying out there, without playing, for up to 45 minutes waiting for her to go. When she first comes out of the crate right before we can actually pick her up, she pees. However, there is no way to grab her until she has her front two paws out and at that point it seems its too late. We also did a couple of long walks today where she did nothing until she was back in the yard. Immediately following, and just like every other time, she comes in the house to go back in her crate and pees as we are trying to get her in her crate. I'm not sure what to do when she does this. Should I take her back outside again? (I've tried this and it just draws things out and she doesn't pee outside. Why would she? She just went in the kitchen!







) Find the cookie that I just tossed in the crate and take it away? Very confusing and frustrating. Btw we have moved the crate into the entry way out of the actual kitchen in case she was thinking the kitchen was OK to pee in.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

we didn't paper train our puppy. we took him outside every
15 minutes in the begining. we slowly increased the time.
during the night one of us took him out every 2 hours.

for what ever reason your puppy thinks it's ok to
use the kitchen floor. if my dog did that i would take
him out as soon as he heads towards the kitchen.
maybe taking your puppy out more often might help.

as far as the nipping goes they normally stop before
you're totally dismembered. a GSD is also really good at shredding.

enjoy your pup. they grow up so fast.


----------



## GSDinOly (Apr 19, 2009)

Wow..you've got a tough one! I just don't know what else to suggest except what Ruth has said...kitchen is completely off limits. It seems almost to me like maybe the breeder had the pups inside constantly and never introduced them to any outside areas. Maybe the breeder kept the litter in the kitchen area of her home and the pups learned this is where they always go....then that would make sense to me as she thinks she is doing what is right. There is a couple weeks span there where she could have picked up the idea before you got her. At any rate, keep doing what you are doing, let's hope moving her crate will make a difference, continue to make the crate a happy place she can go in with her cookie, and just try to hang in there because this is the hardest part of raising your puppy right now, and yes it will get better. Keep us posted, I know it's going to be ok


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Has she ever peed outside? If so do you throw a big party for her? Where is she pooping? What do you do when/say when she goes in the house? 

Use the white vinegar and water to thoroughly clean the place where she's peeing near/in her crate too. Is it possible any of the peeing near/in her crate is submissive or excited peeing?


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

Call the breeder & ask what the pups were doing there, if Maia was house trained at the breeders, then I'd take her in for a vet check, it doesn't sound like a UTI but you might as well rule out any health issues.


Look for a crate with the top door for fast removal of pup from the crate since you're having difficulty with this step
3 door crate (this one seems rather pricey but shows the upper door)

At this time, don't react at all to her peeing inappropriately - just praise like crazy when she pees/poohs outside; correcting her for peeing inside when she seems to think it's the _right_ place may just confuse her into thinking _don't pee in front of Mom_ ie she will sneak off to pee/pooh & you'll be finding it in odd areas of the house once she has more freedom.

Alternatively can you basically camp outside with her for a few days? if she's not outside, she's in the crate: feed/water her in the crate, then go outside & STAY OUT until she does her biz - even if this is 3hours! If you have to go inside before she pees, hold her until you are back outside. Do this & she WILL pee outside, you immediately do the greatest happy dance ever, give her super treats such as hot dogs & cheese etc

I would not expect her to pee outside her yard - many pups will wait until they are back home (where it smells right).

What are you using for an enzyme cleaner? Urine Off is one of the better products - from your description, I suspect that the kitchen does still smell like 'home'


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

I also used treats to praise Lulu when she went outside and did the "happy dance" thing (my neighbors think I am nuts!). They won't always expect the treat, I stopped that after the third day and then just "good girl!" which I still do even though she is trained now. But in the beginning I really made a huge deal every time she went! It makes sense what someone said about the breeder having them in one room, most likely the kitchen. Hang in there, she'll get it probably sooner than you think! Taking her out of the kitchen is a great idea!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I continue giving treats for potties outside for a while after they're completely housebroken. Now that Halo is finally housebroken I don't always go outside with her when I let her out, so unless I'm not right there watching her "go" I don't reward her. But if I am there, I'll usually still give her a little treat, but sometimes I just tell her she's a good girl.


----------



## daydreamyr (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome JLeigh! 

We had a very difficult time housebreaking Jesse.....it was close to 16 weeks before "she got it". But one thing in working with our trainer that we noticed really decreased house accidents was if we took her outside and gave her the potty command and it was time for her to probably potty (if you know what I mean by that) and she didn't go for the 10 minutes or so that we were out there, she was immediately put back into her crate for 15 minutes or so....then taken back out immediately to go outside with the potty command given. And that was repeated until she went potty and was rewarded with some time out of the crate and rewarded outside in a big way. Once the "light" when on, we have had absolutely no accidents! Big change from the beginning when I was so discouraged by her lack of getting it. Some pups just have an easier time then others with it, so don't give up! I am really glad I didn't! 

Jesse......and the other GSD that I had for a very short time, ALWAYS pee'd twice. I don't know what it was/is about these girls but I have learned over the course of the 22 weeks that we have had her, she ALWAYS pottys two times. If she just goes potty once we know that she is not finished, and will be back out real shortly if we don't encourage her to go twice.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Haha Dawn, that is funny how you learn their habits. My pup always poops twice in the morning and once in the afternoon, like clockwork. I try to get her to go before bed and she NEVER will even though it's been 6 hours since dinner, I would stand out there with her for 45 minutes every night, finally gave up on that and realized that she just likes to do her business first thing in the morning, I can almost set my watch by her poops LOL


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

A week is WAY too early for most young puppies to get it, it can take weeks of repetition before it sinks in that they are to eliminate outdoors, and ONLY outdoors. And each accident in the house delays that understanding even further. Are you thoroughly cleaning every spot with an enzyme cleaner to eliminate the smell? Even if you can't smell it, she probably still can, and it will attract her back to the spot. 

With every one of my puppies, they got where they were supposed to go long before they got the other half of the equation - where they were NOT supposed to go. I could take them out, tell them "go potty", and they would. I'd praise enthusiastically and give a yummy treat, but they didn't quite get that they couldn't also just squat and let loose in the house when the need struck. Strangely, Halo is the smartest puppy we've ever had, and she also took the longest to housebreak. She's smart enough that I wouldn't put it past her to pee outside and then hold some back to pee again later for another treat (REALLY food motivated!), but she wasn't getting rewarded when she peed in the house.







Because I'm strange and anal I actually kept track of how long it took each puppy to be housebroken, starting with their first day home as day one, and the day of their last accident as the final day. Dena was 34 days, Keefer was 66 days, and Halo was exactly 3 months to the day. We thought it would NEVER happen! 

Is it possible that your puppy has an urinary tract infection? That would cause her to need to go frequently and urgently. You might want to ask your vet about that. Also, if you pick her up as she comes out of her crate and she's already starting to pee, how about keeping a leash on top of her crate, and without letting her out, reach in and attach the leash, and then run to the door with her. She may still dribble a bit along the way but if she's moving fast she won't be able to stop and squat.


----------



## jleigh1205 (May 20, 2009)

Ugh, just another day of the peeing puppy! lol at this point I have to laugh or I'd cry. Not sure we're making any progress but not for lack of trying! Just thought I'd answer as many questions as I could, maybe that will help a lightbulb go off in my (and Maia's) head.

She hasn't been in the kitchen since yesterday morning. I've disinfected everywhere and sprayed that "no more puppy pee smell" stuff EVERYWHERE! I've emailed the breeder however, every time we went to see the puppies they were outside in a pen, so I know they were exposed to the outdoors. We have also changed her crate. It is bigger but we are using a divider so she doesn't have access to the whole thing. It is also taller so I can reach in a grab her although she starts to pee when I do this, even though she's still in her crate. I began to think maybe I wasn't letting her out often enough but it doesn't matter if I do it every 30 minutes or if it is after she sleeps all night.

She has/does pee and poop outside and, by our reactions, the neighbor's probably think she just cured world hunger every time she goes! We give loves and a treat as well as say "Good pee!!" "Good girl!" etc.

We are trying the "keep her in the crate unless she's outside" method. We make sure we run her around like crazy outside so she's still getting exercise (only after she does her business though). She hates being in the crate so much but it is the only way we can manage at this point. If she is not in the crate but in the house I am literally hovering over her and if she pees in the house, I scoop her up and shout "NO!", carry her outside, and say, "Ok! Go pee!" We are staying outside with her for as long as it takes (i.e. at 6 AM I was outside for an hour and a half to make SURE she didn't need to go anymore). She still peed as soon as she came in the house. I've realized that she usually pees twice outside but her poops are still a bit unpredictable.

I think, at this point, our biggest frustration is not that she's not perfectly trained to ring a bell every time she needs to go or something crazy







but that no matter how much she goes outside, she immediately comes in the house and pees, especially if she is coming out of/going into the crate. We've decided to start picking her up from outside and carrying her into her crate so her feet never touch the floor. Hopefully she gets this before she gets much bigger or I'm going to have to start going to the gym!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: jleigh1205Ugh, just another day of the peeing puppy! lol at this point I have to laugh or I'd cry.


Pffft, imagine the past week and then multiply it by 14.....that's about where we were when Halo finally learned not to pee in the house, lol!











> Originally Posted By: jleigh1205She has/does pee and poop outside and, by our reactions, the neighbor's probably think she just cured world hunger every time she goes! We give loves and a treat as well as say "Good pee!!" "Good girl!" etc.


That's perfect!!!! Just keep doing it, and doing it, and doing it, and doing it....


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Ok, I think you need to take a deep breath.







It takes some dogs a little while to get it. She sounds like a typical puppy. Remember that she is just a baby and has no idea what you want from her at this point. All she knows is that certain things make you very angry and frustrated. 

The fact that she is peeing outside is good. I would ignore the inside accidents UNLESS you can scoop her up while she's peeing. Even then I would stop saying "No" as you might be scaring her and that can actually cause her to pee submissively. You don't want her to have a bad association with peeing or with you! 

I adopted a 7 month old puppy once who really didn't get it and kept peeing in the house on the dog bed, in the crate, etc.







With consistency in routine and lots of praise for going outside he got it after a couple of weeks. 

Have you tried keeping her tethered to you in the house? This is what I've always done. It helps with bonding and also allows her to have lots of time outside her crate but still closely supervised. 

Please try to be patient. It may take a few more days or even a few more weeks but she will get it. 

Also, the white vinegar and water works better than any of the commercial stuff. After 20+ years of my own dogs and fosters I can vouch for it. Much cheaper too!


----------



## GSDinOly (Apr 19, 2009)

The only other thing I could add is watch her water intake as well. This is a delicate area, you still want to make sure she gets plenty during the day, but it will be easier on you if you pick up her water and food after 7 at night. You at least won't have a pup literally soaked in pee when you get up in the middle of the night, or the morning. 

This is how my first few days went with my pup home: 

Morning, pick up puppy and take outside. Puppy went both outside, three pees. Takes 30 minutes-hour.
Breakfast, water also as much as she wants for water. Go immediately back out. Goes pee.
Crate, get ready for work/clean house/etc.
Carry puppy out, puppy pees and poos. 
Play time, and training time then..., now depends on work days or not the length of play/training.
When I'm home puppy goes out every hour. She has water whenever.
When not home, I'm not gone more than 4-5 hrs, when I get home I pick up puppy to go out, she goes, we play a few hours either in or out, etc. I clean her crate, cuz naturally she had to go in it while I was at work. Can't hold it that long.
After,if I need to clean or laundry, vacuum, she is in crate.
I am always a clock watcher now!! LOL
7 at night, dinner, water, directly outside carried, does her business.
More play time inside or out, out every hour until 10 or 11 our bedtime. 
First 3 days or so got up every two hours at night to go outside. 
Realised she didn't have to go that often overnight.
Now, can go all night. 
Now, can go two-three hours without a potty during day.
So basically, we have a really solid routine down even on days I work. See how it took time to see what she could do, how often, and get in sync with each others routines. Honestly, it is a joint effort LOL....we get trained to! Oh..also I lost 5 lbs over a week from the running around and couldn't count to two, but honest honest honest it will get better. I don't know if my schedule rundown will be useful to you, but it's just a basic idea of how my puppy filled days go.

Yes, I concur-ignore the inside accidents. Walk right past them outside and don't say a word UNLESS you catch her in the act. Also, DON'T let her see you clean it up. They're smart...and you'll become a maid. Keep hanging in there, you're doing GREAT!!!!


----------



## jleigh1205 (May 20, 2009)

Thanks again, everyone, for your help. I'm still not sure how to fix the fact that she pees in the crate while I'm opening the door, but I know that it is just over-excited puppy peeing and I'm not looking for miracles over night. We have seemed to have remedied the peeing while going back into the crate by just physically picking her up and placing her in there. That was 1/3 the battle!! Small victories are all we're asking for and the less pee I need to wipe up the better, though I do have to say I never thought I would clean a kitchen floor so often! Again, thanks to everyone who has replied, I'm glad there is such a great place to post my questions.

Now if only I could train my boyfriend to be the one to get up at 6 AM to let her out....


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

I pull Lulu's water up around 7pm as someone mentioned here, but what I do after that until bedtime is give her a few ice cubes here and there, she LOVES them, you would think they were puppy treats or something, she loves to play with them and then finally chew them up. I always give them to her when she gets bored, and I can't play with her as well, keeps her entertained for a long time LOL 

She goes from about 11 at night until 7am without having to go out now, the ice cubes don't seem to make her want to wake up and go.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

How is she doing so far? Update? hehe, I'm emotionally invested here now LOL


----------



## jone (May 4, 2009)

How frustrating. I got mine at 8 wks and she was housetrained in 10 days, but I think it was just her nature. No pearls that I can pass on to you.
My puppy came out of a whelping pen from a backyard breeder and had never been inside. I actually think that helped. She also seemed to follow my older dog. We took her out OFTEN, because I think the less times she did it in the wrong place, the more likely she'd repeat doing it in the outdoors. 
I have only one suggestion. After cleaning up her pee, save the paper towel and place it outside the next time you take her out. It may trigger her to go out since out smells like her pee already.
Hope this idea has reached you too late and she's already caught on.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

You can commiserate here. I'm still housetraining a 4 month old puppy that I've had for 3 wks. The past few days have been good, I'm hopeful. I had set a goal that it would catch by last weekend. And we're holding our breath, it seems to have finally taken. About 10 or 12 days ago we had a string of 5 days with only 2 accidents, then regressed again. So I'm only mildly optimistic.
I want to know how you're doing. 
I too feel like I've done everything possible to get it right. And she has no discernable schedule. One day she'll pee & poo 2x on her first walk, the next day it's only 1x, sometimes she won't poo until her 2nd walk. I don't see a pattern with her, so I just go out very often. Requires unhuman patience.


----------



## jleigh1205 (May 20, 2009)

Hehe, I do need a place to commiserate! She's been O.K....we pick her up and place her in the crate when putting her back in and that seems to help, when letting her out we don't speak to her or even look at her hoping that will take some of the excitement out of it. My main problem (and it has been this way from the beginning) is that no matter how long she is outside, no matter how many times she pees outside, she'll just come in and, 3 feet from the door, squat and pee! It is insane!! We went to Petco to get her shots the other day and she waited in line for an hour and a half and didn't pee once. 5 minutes after we're home, she pees in the house! And, it isn't like a little dribble or being excited or submissive or anything, its a river all over the floor! What is with this **** dog!?


----------



## GSDinOly (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi again! You ARE making some progress though, even if it's baby steps. Were you able to question the vet who gave her the shots if she might have a medical problem? I feel really bad for you, I am just at a loss right now as to what the problem could really be. At this point, if it were me, I'd have a urinalysis done, and some blood work done. I mean, could be something off the wall like the kind of food she's eating, etc. I can see a few potty training issues with GSD's, but generally they are easy to potty train....I'm stumped. Oh......they make doggie diapers too, if she leaves them on







They might save your sanity until any problems with her health can be ruled out.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah, I am stumped too GSD and Leigh... Lulu took only a few days at 3 months old to "get it" a little bit longer to learn to "hold it" where she wasn't scratching at the door every 20 minutes and peed a few drops LOL and has had only one accident in a month now when she got over excited playing and I didn't let her out every hour like I should have. Now she goes a few hours before she scratches to go out and she poops twice a day like clockwork.

I did have a dog once, a mix, that was near impossible to potty train, and was a very smart dog otherwise, but for some reason he just took what seemed like forever to get it down, I mean like 6 months! I am not sure if he didn't want to "get it" or what the problem was but it was very frustrating! So I know what you are going through, just hang in there, I am sure a light will just go off in her head one day and she won't look back from there! Keep on doing what you are doing, It sounds like you are doing everything right!


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Oh Jleigh! Dang. We had 3 days no accident, today was going to be #4, it was going so well. Then she peed in the hallway. Within minutes of returning from an hour in the park. Sigh. I'll start counting again tomorrow. Et vous? 
Is your baby still following the same pattern? Peeing in the same places? Mine is somewhere different every time. Good grief, mine is 18 wks old already. If not now.... when?! 
StarryNite, really? 6 months? Oh boy.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

LOL Doggy, well, he was an exception, not the rule, I think he was just stubborn! Most dogs are somewhere in between I have found. Lulu I think is exceptional as was my border collie, she also got it in a few days but I think the average is a few months. We got a Yorkie when I was a kid and back then there was no crate training or all the stuff they do now, we just told her NO NO when she went in the house and put her out, it took her about two months and she "got it" and never had accidents after that. The trick is the moment they get it! and it could happen in a moment, also before 6 months old they are like our kids potty training, they don't have the control we have, if they play too hard or don't want to be bothered with going to the bathroom they will just "let go"! Sometimes only time really cures that, when they get old enough to hold it better.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Day one.... again. sigh. I've been looking for bells since I saw some posters suggested that. It's about the only thing I haven't tried. We're having horrible thunderstorms and heavy rains, so that will add to the difficulty of potty training I'm guessing.
How's Jleigh's puppy doing today? I do want to hear news when she gets it. But she's younger than Jiva, I'll be so discouraged if she trains first. lol
good luck today.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

I want to get a bell as well, let me know if/where you find one!


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Oh no. Well tomorrow will be day one. She just peed on the floor upon returning from her 3rd walk. Aaaargh. I have her at work with me and don't have a kennel here, so it's even more challenging than home. Need some bells fast.
Maybe it's a sign of progress? After she peed she ran to the back and gave me the saddest look. She looked like I was going to come beat her, although I've always cleaned this with no punitive actions. She must sense my growing frustration over this problem.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Doggy, that is great that she knows she did something wrong, that is a huge step! Can you get one of those travel kennels for work?


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: StarryNiteDoggy, that is great that she knows she did something wrong, that is a huge step! Can you get one of those travel kennels for work?


Really? Do you think? I hope so. 
travel kennels? do you mean the pop up ones? I can try I suppose. I do have a playpen but she whined and barked which was irritating to everyone, so I decided better to clean pee than have my employees and clients bugging out at a complaining dog. Thinking about it, she never complained in her kennel, only in the pen. Maybe a kennel would work better?


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Where is JLeigh? I've taken over her thread.


----------



## Prize (Feb 5, 2009)

I don't have anything to add that hasn't been said, BUT I do have a anecdote. 
We were watching my sisters pitbull when he was in the potty training stage (that lasted a LONG time), I was letting him out, his head was through the doggie door, then he turned around and ran upstairs, I ran up behind him only to find him drinking from the water bowl AND peeing at the same time. Little bugger. 
Good luck!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: StarryNiteI want to get a bell as well, let me know if/where you find one!


Many people use these: http://www.poochie-pets.net/

I found mine online a while back and they're really nice, but the website is no longer active. It's 3 sleigh bells on a piece of leather hung from a brass ring that goes over the doorknob. It was available in 4 colors of leather:










I've seen similar things since then, but they are usually either more expensive, or they don't hang down as far, or both. Mine were less than $25 including shipping and the leather is good quality that will last for many years. The nice thing about the Poochie Bells is that they're long enough to use with a puppy.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Those look great, I would have to rig them up with a nail or something as the door she goes out is a glass door on the back, I'll look for them, thanks! I am sure it would be easy to train her as she picks up on stuff so quickly!


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

doggy, I was thinking of the hard crate travel ones they use for flying with the cage door, you can get them on Craigslist for a few bucks usually. I got mine at Wal Mart for the upstairs bedroom but I'm going to return it as she only used it a few nights and decided she liked her large cage crate better


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Starry, 
those bells look good. if you can't find them I just realized a music store may have bells. 
thx 4 the suggestion, but the hard crate can't work. There's no place I can have a kennel up long term. It would have to be something i could fold or pack up. $8,000. for 900 sq ft. Trying to do as much business as possible. Life in the big city! I only bring the dog 2 days a wk, so it would be really in the way the other 5. 
On a positive note, Jiva came and looked at me with that intense gotta go expression 2 x this afternoon. And 2 other times she went and jumped on the door! This could be "it" I think I hear choirs of angels singing!


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

WOW!!! That is GREAT! I knew her knowing it was wrong was a great sign! That is what my Lulu does, she jumps up and down on the door LOL I do want to bell train her! It sounds like your little one "got it"







CONGRATS! It should be much easier from here on out!


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Hi Prize, I enjoyed your story. It's going out one end while coming in the other. Efficient.

I appreciate your encouragement StarryNite. So far, day 1 is holding. My fingers are crossed.
I have a funny story too. This morning, just as we I was ready to leave home for the day, i saw a huge puddle. Dang. I did say oh noooo more to myself than anything. Both my dogs hightailed for Jiva's kennel and sat inside there together. {who knew they could both fit, lol} While I was cleaning I'm thinking, this is a huge amount of pee, how is this even possible when she's been out 2x already. It had run under the sofa and under the door to the entryway. When I opened the entry door I saw the cleaning bucket knocked over and all this was water with frankincense oil and not pee after all!








Funny that both dogs ran for cover even tho I didn't even look their way. Mom's upset and we might be responsible, hide!


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

still wondering about JLeigh. any luck?


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

ROFL That is so funny! Maybe they knew they tipped the bucket over and they knew they were in trouble!


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

You'd think I would've noticed it smelled too good to be pee, lol.

No good news to report. Yesterday she peed on the floor at work upon returning from 11/2 hr long walk and trip to the dog run with my daughter. I'm off today and home, so it should be easier today. 
day 1..... again. My pup is a few days short of 19 wks old.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Hang in there, she will catch on. Consistancy is key! And one day she will jsut go "OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH thats all they want me to do....psh no problem!"


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Gsdlove, thx. that makes me laugh cuz that's almost exactly what I replied to a poster a month ago and now I'm on the other side of the coin! 
Tomorrow will be day 1. Had 2 pees today. I got distracted with work related stuff and didn't pay close enough attention.


----------



## jleigh1205 (May 20, 2009)

hey all!! sorry, working 8 AM to 7:30 PM the last 5 days has had me away from the computer. Maia is, well, the same! She will be outside for long amounts of time, peeing and pooping, and then will come in the house and pee. We are making sure to run her outside and tell her "this is where we pee!", clean it up (without her watching), and take her out often...but it doesn't seem to matter! We're having problems with her scratching up the walls behind her crate (moved the crate away from the wall after I discovered that!) and she has also started to pee in her crate!!!!! It doesn't matter if she was out and did her business an hour before, she will pee as I am trying to open the door.

I'm getting concerned there is something really wrong with her and we're probably going to the vet first thing next week. She got the "sit" command right away but she is jumping A LOT, like, uncontrollably, and starting to bite. She also (and I noticed this from the beginning) does not pay attention to her food. You literally have to stand next to her and not move or she'll be more interested in what is going on...even if she hasn't eaten in 6 hours! Is any of this normal?? Did I get a "defective" puppy?? We love her regardless, and will do whatever we need to but it is getting frustrating. She no longer pees when going into her crate though!

Oh, on a side note, are german shepherds allergic to strawberries??? We are in a new house (moved in the same day we got Maia, so moving wasn't another stress for her) and there are strawberries growing in the garden. She has taken a liking to them but we try not to let her eat any. Are they dangerous???


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm afraid I can't help you with the house training aspect, but I can tell you strawberries are fine for your puppy. (Of course any individual dog could have an allergy/sensitivity to anything, but normally they're fine). I wouldn't let her have too many as that might upset her stomach, but a couple should be fine.

Kaylee loves strawberries and bananas. She gets a frozen berry every few days, alternating with a yogurt/banana cube.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: jleigh1205hey all!! sorry, working 8 AM to 7:30 PM the last 5 days has had me away from the computer. Maia is, well, the same! She will be outside for long amounts of time, peeing and pooping, and then will come in the house and pee. We are making sure to run her outside and tell her "this is where we pee!", clean it up (without her watching), and take her out often...but it doesn't seem to matter! We're having problems with her scratching up the walls behind her crate (moved the crate away from the wall after I discovered that!) and she has also started to pee in her crate!!!!! It doesn't matter if she was out and did her business an hour before, she will pee as I am trying to open the door.
> 
> I'm getting concerned there is something really wrong with her and we're probably going to the vet first thing next week. She got the "sit" command right away but she is jumping A LOT, like, uncontrollably, and starting to bite. She also (and I noticed this from the beginning) does not pay attention to her food. You literally have to stand next to her and not move or she'll be more interested in what is going on...even if she hasn't eaten in 6 hours! Is any of this normal?? Did I get a "defective" puppy?? We love her regardless, and will do whatever we need to but it is getting frustrating. She no longer pees when going into her crate though!


Have you had your pup tested for a UTI? This does not sound normal at all. 

The eating thing is normal gsd behavior. My 3 yo will run away from his food (and he's a chow hound) if I leave the room. 

The jumping and biting are very normal gsd puppy behavior. It gets worse before it gets better.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Thanks jleigh for directing me here!







I don't know if my issue has to do with housebreaking though.
We just noticed today that Denali is peeing (submissively?) when we pet her.







It's only happened twice.
Your case sounds a lot harder than mine though! *Comfort*

For the most part Denali hasn't had *too* many accidents in the house. She never goes poop in it, but occasionally has a pee accident. Mostly our fault!


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Leigh, what are you feeding her? I did go through two diff foods even had to mix with canned before we found one kibble that she loved and was good for her. Also, the guy at the feed store told me today that his parents raised GSD's and they are among the pickiest of the breeds for food and will not eat something they don't like. The owner then said that the food we are getting Lulu is very popular with GSD owners since they seem to like it so much and it's no grain and healthy for them.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Hi JLeigh,
welcome back to your hijacked thread! 
Coco took forever to housetrain and she did go in her kennel. She continued to have accidents if left home more than 6 hours even into adulthood. Her puppyhood vet just explained some dogs are slow. It wasn't until she had blood in her urine that I realized she was not well. It was her first UTI, but it was caused by kidney stones. She's just recently been diagnosed at 41/2 yr old w/ an inverted vulva, which is the ultimate problem. It's a rare birth defect. Poor baby.
So yes, absolutely rule out something medical. 
BTW, did u enzyme the kennel? I think u said so earlier in the thread. Just keep that up 2.
My new pup is having trouble also, as u c I've posted here about it. I've ruled out health problems. She's just slow to catch on. When she goes outside I give her enthusiastic praise but she just looks at me like, "huh? what's she talking about?" Don't think the lightbulb is on yet.
But tomorrow is day 2. New day, new hope. 
I know it's a drag. You have my sympathy. 
I know u've got some advice re. the food ?, but I haven't seen a dog that won't eat, esp. a puppy. They'll usually eat whenever possible. Is she eating yet? If she doesn't eat soon I would be concerned about an obstruction of some kind. Now don't disappear for 5 days and make us worry about it! 

Starry, did you find your bells? Today I realized I already had some! My daughter used to study an East Indian dance called Kathak and has the ankle bracelets. It's about 50 brass bells on a braided rope. One for ea. foot means one for ea. door. They were expensive tho. There's a wrist band with bells on it made for little girls in the dress up age.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Hey Denali's Mom,
did u c my last post re. Coco? She did this as a pup also. After what happened w/ her I would advise ruling out a health issue. 
If that's not the cause, then what I'd heard is that you should ignore it. If you call attention to it negatively or otherwise it can worsen. Is it fear or excitement? 
good luck


----------



## GSDinOly (Apr 19, 2009)

I agree with Ruth, it does not sound normal, and a vet trip can't hurt. I do not think she is defective though. Not eating for a good 6 hours and ignoring her food is nothing to worry about unless she isn't eating at all then that is not good...but you could try switching her food also. I know the brand I feed my pup she is just nuts over! It's called Nutra Nuggets, the formula for all life stages...just kinda experiment with brands, I guess...and yeah, the jumping/biting is normal too....there is another thread just about the biting right now. Both of those issues can be controlled though with consistant correction, but give it a few weeks of consistant correction LOL. Plus, the longer they are crated the more pent up energy they'll have....they hate being alone and get hyper and excited, like nervous excited. You're thier world, and if you're gone they think you'll never come back and when you do, it's almost like they are overloaded with nerves, excitement, and it doesn't surprise me that some will pee too. 

Denali sounds like she is doing just great!! No pup will be completely accident free, Brigitte has had two as well....and BOTH my fault for losing track of time. You could tell by her face she didn't want to go in the house, poor girl.


----------



## jleigh1205 (May 20, 2009)

LOL thanks again everyone, I'll try not to disappear! Right now my boyfriend is home with Maia while I'm babysitting 4 kids and a 7 month old samoyed, so I am never puppy-free! We'll do the vet thing Monday just to rule all of that out. Honestly, my gut is telling me that it is for attention. It's not that we don't play with her or neglect her, but when I'm doing something else (like eating, or cleaning - how dare I?!) she just looks at me, squats, and pees! We've stopped scolding her, but bring her to the door and let her out. The fact that she pees in her crate and between the crate and the door (all of 16-18 inches) I honestly think is just excitement. Cross your fingers!


----------



## jleigh1205 (May 20, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: angieroseKaylee loves strawberries and bananas. She gets a frozen berry every few days, alternating with a yogurt/banana cube.


Thanks!! I was literally standing in the garden in the pouring rain with a trash bag ready to rip them out and decided, "Maybe I should post about this first" haha, thank goodness!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: doggydogHey Denali's Mom,
> did u c my last post re. Coco? She did this as a pup also. After what happened w/ her I would advise ruling out a health issue.
> If that's not the cause, then what I'd heard is that you should ignore it. If you call attention to it negatively or otherwise it can worsen. Is it fear or excitement?
> good luck


Hello! I think it was probably just excitement. We've never punished her for going in the house. Usually what I do is say "No! Outside!" and pick her up and take her out. 
When we say "Go potty" she pees immediately and she gets lots of praise and a happy dance








I told my BF that we have to calm down a bit and try extra hard not to get loud and so far it's worked. No more excitement pee! Hopefully it stays that way


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Would you believe that today I'm counting day 1 again. AAAArgh. 
Good thing she has lots of redeeming qualities or I'd be holding it against her by now!


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Awwweee







don't worry, she'll get it! Hang in there! I don't know why some dogs get it easier than others, it sounds like everyone is using the same methods. I don't think it has anything to do with the dogs intelligence, I read that some of the most intelligent dogs are the hardest to train as they are stubborn because they are so smart!


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

hahaha. That must be it. 
Day 1 today.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Any updates on those pups?


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Denali had gone for a week without peeing in the house! Then I posted about it and jinxed myself and she went








So now I'm on day 1 again! She seems to whine though when she has to go. She just doesn't go to the door which is a little misleading (We take her out to different doors all the time.. could be causing a prob). Might have to invest in some bells soon!


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

well Starry, she may break your 6 month record at this rate. I just got tired of posting about another day 1 over & over. And it continues. Tomorrow is day 2. We've gone up to day 4 a few times. Work used to be the more difficult place, but now she never pees there. The entrance door is glass so she can see outside and that helps, she'll just go jump on the door, or come and jump up on me. If I ask if she needs to go I can always recognize the expression that says yes. 
At home we go out front or back, we have 1 entrance on the 2nd floor and 2 on the ground floor. She's usually on the 2nd floor, so I think she's still confused about where to ask. The bells haven't helped. She rings them as I'm taking her out, but not to tell me she needs to go, lol! 
She's 21 wks tomorrow so it's unbelievable that she's still peeing in the house. I'm over stressing about it, it just is. We have our cleaning system and I have faith that she'll get it eventually. 
Had a frightening event this eve at work. We're open late Fridays & we had the door open. I was working, Jiva was sleeping. Then someone walked in with her and asked does this dog belong to anyone here? OMG. She woke up & had to pee, saw the door open and walked down a Manhattan city block turned a corner and went to the patch where I always take her to pee. This guy noticed she was alone and tried to grab her but she skirted away from him and trotted back to the store w/ the guy in pursuit. Traffic & swarms of people and my baby was out there by herself. Scared me 1/2 to death to think she could have been hit by a car or stolen. I have tears in my eyes just writting about it. In this instance, I would have preferred that she peed on the floor! Funny thing was for a second when he was coming in the door with her I thought wow he has a beautiful dog. It took a moment to register that he had MY dog.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

OMG, that would have scared me to death too! She is deff. "getting it" if she let herself out to go Pee but shouldn't give mom a heart attack in the process! I had a border collie that did that once when I didn't know a door was open in Denver, right next to a very busy street, she must have been out there at least 10 minutes before I realized she was gone, scared me half to death! I'm so glad Jiva is okay and made it back okay! Sounds like she's got a little independent streak going on "be back in a minute ma!" LOL


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Yikes! Maybe you should leash her to something so she can't wander off while your attention is elsewhere. 

Doggydog, don't feel bad - Halo's last accident in the house was at 24 weeks old, exactly 3 months to the day that we brought her home at 10 weeks old. We'd gotten up to 6, 7, even 9 days with no accidents, and then she'd pee in the house again.







But she DID get it, and has been perfect ever since. She's now 7-1/2 months old.



> Originally Posted By: DenaliFofaliShe just doesn't go to the door which is a little misleading (We take her out to different doors all the time.. could be causing a prob). Might have to invest in some bells soon!


I agree, that might be causing her some confusion. Can you start taking her out the same door every time? And do try the bells, some dogs just need another way to alert you, and for some reason my dogs won't bark at the door when they need to go out. Halo will whine at the door, but she also lays in the hallway (which is mere feet from the door she goes out to pee) outside the cat room and whines at Emmy to come out and play.







So we never know if she needs to go outside or if she's just pestering her kitty unless we go look.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Breakthrough! Today Denali *whined* at the glass door! She can see out though so I'm thinking that's how she remembers about pottying outside. She knows "Go potty" for pee and "Go poop" for poop. I asked her if she needed to go potty and she turned her head and ran to me. Took her out and she peed and came back in!
Not sure it would be the same at someone elses house but this might be it!


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

YAYYYY go Denali!!! That is so wonderful! I swear I think something just clicks in them and then they are trained overnight!


----------



## GSDinOly (Apr 19, 2009)

Way to go!! I am so happy for you..and Denali! Very good news


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

JLeigh and doggydog, update?


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Hi Starry,
Well Jiva finally got it a few wks ago. She isn't very good at letting me know, it's more that developmentally she can hold it longer I think. 
Although she's not totally foolproof. Every once in a while she'll still pee inside. She prefers to do it in her kennel which I think is really weird. I hear her going in and I'll think she wants to take a nap and then I'll hear the stream hit the plastic tray. Or I'll notice that her blanky is wet or smelly and realize she's gone at some point. I don't know why she thinks that's ok. But it's not very often anymore. 
So long story short, we're still cleaning dog pee over here at 24 wks, but maybe only 1 or 2x a wk. She must be VERY smart, lol!


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Stopped peeing in the crate! Actually even before I posted the last comment, but it hadn't been long enough that I was certain it was over. I removed the blanket, because it seems she doesn't like to sit in the pee on the plastic, but doesn't mind if it gets absorbed into her blanket. She thought she had a self cleaning kennel. I would wash & replace so she probably thought it was ok to pee since it would mysteriously get clean. haha. 
Now I'm nearly sure she's 100% housebroken! Whew. That was a tough run, I have to say. Glad it's behind us. She'll be 6 months on Friday. 
Hooray for baby Jiva who finally figured out it's not ok to pee inside!!!!!

I've realized that she pants when she wants out. My other dogs have come to me with an expectant expression or sat at the door and whined. But Jiva just paces around panting. It's alright now that I know what it means, it works. I have no idea when she may have started this signal, but I realized it a few weeks ago. Now when she pants I ask if she needs to go outside and she tips her head sideways and looks very hopeful about what I'm saying. She looks like she's thinking, "how does she know? Oh mom, you're the best you even know when I have to pee." Maybe someday she'll even come to me and pant. :-D


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey everyone...
I need help-YET again! Nothing major at all. Bella took 2 days to housetrain. She hasn't had an accident in almost 3 months. However, she doesn't really *alert* me when she needs to go out. She'll go over to the door and stand there, look at me, and when I ask if she has to go potty, she sits down and tilts her head at me. It's actually really cute. But, now that she is behaving better in the house, and has more freedom, plus I'm not staring at her constantly, this may become a problem. How can I train her to whine, bark, ring a bell, or anything to let me know she's at the door and ready to go? Sometimes I'll be in the bathroom like 15 ft. from the door we go out, straightening my hair, and I'll come out to find her doing a 'happy dance' at the door, looking very impatient...but I had no idea she was even there! She's such a good puppy, she'll be 5 mo. old in just 4 short days...also her new big girl crate arrives tomorrow...that's off track. Did anyone have to train their dog to actually alert them? And if so, how did you do it?


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

I was advised to hang bells on the door and ring them every time you go out and the dog will ring them to go out. My dog learned to ring, but only when we are going out, not to alert me to the need.
Does she know speak? You may try to have her speak at the door prior to going out, she may make the connection and speak at the door to alert you.

I of all people should not be helping anyone with the issues. LOL


----------

